# Ripe Vapes - Juice Reviews



## Andre (18/2/15)

*Coconut Thai*​





Described as: _This juice was inspired by the exotic flavors from the distant shores of Thailand. The first flavor is that of the smooth coconut, rich and slightly sweet followed by after notes of fresh thai basil and bright lemongrass._

Have now vaped about 4 ml of this 100 % VG juice on my Reo Mini with Nuppin at 0.7 ohms. Here are my *initial impressions*:

Coconut Thai is beyond awesome. I love lemongrass and in this juice lemongrass is the star. You get it in the smell, you get it subtly on the inhale with the coconut and you get it brightly on the exhale. The basil is in the background to bind and prevent the coconut from being overpowering or too sweet and the lemongrass too intense. This is a joose masterpiece!

I can vape this day and night. This is one of those rare jewels for me and I foresee it permanently in my rotation.

Am eagerly awaiting some reviews/impressions about the other juices in the Ripe Vapes line up.

Get it from www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (18/2/15)

Great review @Andre.
Sounds like you have found another one to add to your permanent rotation!

I went completely against the grain and ordered a bottle of Monkey Snack.
Will be interesting to see how that turns out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Great review @Andre.
> Sounds like you have found another one to add to your permanent rotation!
> 
> I went completely against the grain and ordered a bottle of Monkey Snack.
> Will be interesting to see how that turns out.


Thanks. Saw some great reviews on Monkey Snack on the Internet. Looking forward to hear your impressions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/2/15)

excellent review. you make me want to give it a try

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/15)

Excellent review @Andre 
I got the vapemail yesterday and didn't even open the seals on the bottles, left the bottles on a table near where i was sitting i could still get the wonderful smell of these juices. Can't wait to try them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (18/2/15)

Awesome review Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (18/2/15)

@Andre would you say my comparison to Bakers Red Label Lemon Cream is fair ?


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

VandaL said:


> @Andre would you say my comparison to Bakers Red Label Lemon Cream is fair ?


I have not eaten those for a very long time, but I fear it might not do the juice justice. There is nothing cookie like about the juice. If referring only to the cookie filling part, I think the juice is not as sweet and the cookie filling is more sweet lemon than lemongrass. Lemongrass has a very specific aroma. 
But as I said, have not had those or similar biscuits for a long time - so you might be right as my recollection of them could well be off the mark.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/2/15)

Lol, it did smell a lot like lemon creams to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ricgt (18/2/15)

@Andre I totally agree with you about this juice. Take everything you have ever vaped and toss it aside because this is on a whole new level of flavour. For a max VG liquid I couldn't believe how flavourful the vape really is.

This juice bombs me right back to the time of my life that I had in Thailand, never before have I tasted something that could capture the spirit and essence of a country that it represents so well. From the fragrance of the lemongrass to the hint of coconut, I also pick up a very slight liquorice undertone after the exhale. It is such a smooth and balanced vape where the individual flavours combine in such a subtle and fantastic way where you are just left thinking to yourself "wow"

I can't see this being for everyone but for me personally it is epic and something that I will hold close to my heart…

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

Ricgt said:


> @Andre I totally agree with you about this juice. Take everything you have ever vaped and toss it aside because this is on a whole new level of flavour. For a max VG liquid I couldn't believe how flavourful the vape really is.
> 
> This juice bombs me right back to the time of my life that I had in Thailand, never before have I tasted something that could capture the spirit and essence of a country that it represents so well. From the fragrance of the lemongrass to the hint of coconut, I also pick up a very slight liquorice undertone after the exhale. It is such a smooth and balanced vape where the individual flavours combine in such a subtle and fantastic way where you are just left thinking to yourself "wow"
> 
> I can't see this being for everyone but for me personally it is epic and something that I will hold close to my heart…


Awesome. First thing @Rob Fisher also remarked - it transported him straight to Thailand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tom (18/2/15)

... i think my virus strikes again. sounds really like a juice that needs to be ordered


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

Tom said:


> ... i think my virus strikes again. sounds really like a juice that needs to be ordered


Lol, many of us are infected. But this one will be worth your while, promise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/2/15)

*VCT*​
I got this juice this morning. Been vaping in my TOBH dual coil at 0.3ohms.

I used to like some RY4's and the like, but haven't been enthralled by tobaccos for a while, I took a bottle on Hobbitts urging.

Well I'm not as juice reviewer by any means, but in brief I get a mild tobacco flavour combined with an abundance of Custard & Vanilla. This juice is delicious and can't stop vaping it after 2 hours. Taste is getting better & better and is very smooth. So anyone sitting on the fence with regard to tobacco, try this one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (19/2/15)

Just tried the Coconut Thai and Pear Almond, couldn't wait any longer, both are totally amazing jooses! Will be re-ordering these 2 for sure 
Still have to get to the Key Lime and VCT...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (19/2/15)

Awesome feedback guys


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/2/15)

@VandaL, you were spot on, Key Lime is 110% Lemon Creams


----------



## cfm78910 (23/2/15)

capetocuba said:


> *VCT*​
> I got this juice this morning. Been vaping in my TOBH dual coil at 0.3ohms.
> 
> I used to like some RY4's and the like, but haven't been enthralled by tobaccos for a while, I took a bottle on Hobbitts urging.
> ...



What is the PG/VG ratio of this juice?


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

cfm78910 said:


> What is the PG/VG ratio of this juice?


Not disclosed, other than Coconut Thai, which is 100VG. But their juices are thick - Spinfuel speculates that it is around 30PG/70VG.


----------



## Sir Vape (23/2/15)

cfm78910 said:


> What is the PG/VG ratio of this juice?




Hi there Ripe will not disclose exact ratio but Ripe did say they are around the 30pg/70vg ratio like Andre mentioned


----------



## capetocuba (23/2/15)

cfm78910 said:


> What is the PG/VG ratio of this juice?


Its at least 60/40 VG/PG or even more ... nice thick juice.


----------



## cfm78910 (23/2/15)

I battle with anything that is more than 35 percent VG.


----------



## Tom (15/3/15)

tried today the Thai Coconut from a mate....wow. That is really good, its like a Thai Curry with lots of lime added. Flashback to Mynamar, where I had quite a lot of Thai Curry recently...

Top!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (3/8/17)

@Tom @Andre @Imtiaaz

I have a 30ml bottle with 29-28mls left.

First one to reply can have this at no charge.

Even though RV are my 2nd fav juice company, this flavor is terrible in my opinion.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> @Tom @Andre @Imtiaaz
> 
> I have a 30ml bottle with 29-28mls left.
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly for the offer, @CMMACKEM, but please pass on to someone else. @Tom is in Germany.

Yes, not everyone's taste for sure, but I love me some Lemon Grass - nowadays in DIY format.


----------



## Imtiaaz (3/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> @Tom @Andre @Imtiaaz
> 
> I have a 30ml bottle with 29-28mls left.
> 
> ...



That's awfully kind of you @CMMACKEM, and even though I would love to try it just seems like so much effort to get it to Cape Town. I am sure someone will hit you up for it if they havn't already done so.

I really really appreciate the offer brother, much respect.


----------



## KrayFish404 (3/8/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> That's awfully kind of you @CMMACKEM, and even though I would love to try it just seems like so much effort to get it to Cape Town. I am sure someone will hit you up for it if they havn't already done so.
> 
> I really really appreciate the offer brother, much respect.



PM me for contact details @Imtiaaz , you can have mine, might be 20ml in the bottle. Might be a bit over steeped though. I'm in Cape Town CBD in the day, could bring it to work tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tom (3/8/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> @Tom @Andre @Imtiaaz
> 
> I have a 30ml bottle with 29-28mls left.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, but as Andre said... I am in Germany. Nonetheless, after my initial Wow.... I struggled to vape it later on. It was initially a flashback, but hey... nowadays, if I want Thai Curry flavour I would go to my nearest Thai Restaurant

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

